# US-Wahl



## Lipperlandstern (6 November 2012)

bin ich eigendlich der einzige dem die ganze Berichterstattung über die Prasidentenwahl in den USA auf den Sack geht ?


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2012)

wieso, ist doch so gut wie vorbei...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (6 November 2012)

Nein, Pizza und ich sind auch genervt :sm12:

Deshalb Ablenkung und dann :sm13:


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2012)

goodnight everybody...:sm13:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2012)

Bush wird es sowieso...!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 November 2012)

Wieso? Ist doch ein interessantes Wahlsystem.
Wahlmänner
Wahl per Mail
Wahl im Dunkeln, weil es dank Sandy keinen Strom gibt
Wahlmaschinen die nicht richtig funktionieren
Hausbesuche um Stimmen zu werben
Kandidaten treten wie Popstars auf


----------



## Perfektionist (7 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> bin ich eigendlich der einzige dem die ganze Berichterstattung über die Prasidentenwahl in den USA auf den Sack geht ?


wirklich interessieren tuts mich nicht. Aber deswegen nerven tuts mich auch nicht. Was für Berichte würdest Du statt dessen gerne hören?

BB hats mal so (oder so ähnlich) formuliert: mein Kind scheisst nichts anderes in die Windel, wie andere Kinder auch. Trotzdem interessiert sich die Welt dafür, was bei uns in der Windel ist.

ausblenden - gut ist...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> bin ich eigendlich der einzige dem die ganze Berichterstattung über die Prasidentenwahl in den USA auf den Sack geht ?



Eine Steuer-, Gebühren- oder Kostenerstattung ist 
mir auch lieber, als jede Berichterstattung. 

Und welche Präsidentenwahl? ... Gestern war doch 
Fußball...


----------



## KingHelmer (7 November 2012)

Ich finde es ziemlich interessant.
So Interessant, dass ich gestern abend erst Mal einen kleinen Barack Obama in mein weißes Haus setzen musste.

Aber ernsthaft: Ich kann mit ruhigerem Gewissen schlafen, wenn ich weiß, dass der neue Präsident der alte bleibt und kein elendig reicher Mormone ist.

Einen Präsidenten könnte man an der Haustüre auch nur schlecht abwimmeln, wenn er einem etwas über seine Religion erzählen will.

Ein Horror-Gedanke!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich interessant.
> So Interessant, dass ich gestern abend erst Mal einen kleinen Barack Obama in mein weißes Haus setzen musste.
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Ich kann mit ruhigerem Gewissen schlafen, wenn ich weiß, dass der neue Präsident der alte bleibt und kein elendig reicher Mormone ist.
> ...



Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du ein Anhänger der Evolutionstheorie bist?


----------



## KingHelmer (7 November 2012)

> Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du ein Anhänger der Evolutionstheorie bist?



Ich bin Darwins` Homie!


----------



## Markus (7 November 2012)

eav hat es damlas schon so schön gesungen... 

finde leider keine bessere version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln_KtA7ZIGc

mehr fällt mir nicht dazu ein - ich bin arbeiten und habe es nur beiläufig im radio mitbekommen...


----------



## KingHelmer (7 November 2012)

Für alle, die wie ich, riesige EAV-Fans sind, jedoch dieses Lied bis dato nicht kannten:
Hier der Link zu myvideo mit besserer Qualität!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7363365/EAV_Obama

@ Markus: Herzlichen Dank!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Markus (7 November 2012)

hm also die "neue helden braucht das land" hat ne menge klasse songs drauf...
- dumheit an die macht
- neu helden
...


----------



## mariob (8 November 2012)

Hallo,
um mal meinen Senf zum Topic zu geben, so empfinde ich die gesamte Qualitätsmedienlandschaft:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/03/ist-das-das-ende-wissenschaftler.html#more

Gruß
Mario


----------



## zotos (9 November 2012)

Quelle: http://bindersfullofburgers.tumblr.com/post/35023471853/big-spenders-on-whom-german-corporates-spend


----------



## Junior (10 November 2012)

Nach der Wahl


----------



## Approx (10 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ... erst Mal einen kleinen Barack Obama in mein weißes Haus setzen...



Das ist ein sehr guter Spruch, den man morgends nach der Tasse Kaffee zu seiner Frau sagen kann, wenn's anfängt im Darm zu prosperieren. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------

